# Dillon RL-550B Powder Metering Issues/IMR-4064?



## One78Shovel (Feb 6, 2011)

Have loaded pistol calibers for many years on my Dillon RL-550B. Starting to ramp up for 30-06 loads used in my Garand.

As I continue to do my homework I am coming to find the Dillon RL-550 B powder bar, when it comes to metering, is not reliably accurate using IMR-4064. I know some of you say using a single stage press is best but I would like to take advantage of my current investment. Even using the RL-550B I plan to load single stage.

Anyone experience this problem with poor metering with 4064 in Dillon Press.

Thanks
178S


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Many have problems with those IMR stick powderseven in a drop powder measure. You won't have so much trouble if you switch to a ball or flake powder.

 Al


----------

